

E-Book: Implementing Functional Programming Languages - eru
http://research.microsoft.com/~simonpj/papers/slpj-book-1987/index.htm
Describes how to build a compiler for languages like Haskell.  Advanced stuff.  I found it very instructional though I did not understand everything.
======
eru
Heavy stuff. Quite educational.

